# Heart of England Meriden Audax - 21 May 2016



## robgul (21 Apr 2016)

Heart of England Cycling Club has three Audax rides in the Warwickshire and Cotswolds countryside. Starting from Meriden: the usual 160k and 100k rides and new for 2016 a 50km version aimed at newcomers and those returning to cycling. £8 in advance (bookings close 16th May) or £12 on the line. 

Details and online entry at: www.heartofenglandcyclingclub.org.uk


----------

